# nvm



## secuono (Oct 8, 2013)

this forum seems to of died....fb?


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2013)

Slowed down for sure...have to say, I enjoyed seeing the pics of your beautiful rabbits!

Ummm....I'm slow I guess...but what does nvm mean?


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 26, 2013)

never mind?
I have missed all my friends on here.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2013)

Never Vou Mind????  I told you I was slow 

Missed you too Autumn


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 26, 2013)

how are things with you


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sheep and chickens are all doing well.

On the home front...not so good...my brother in law passed away on Monday, last night we buried our beloved little poodle man Casey...and today a grandson was born strangled on the imbelical cord and did not make it....so...this week has not been good here.

How goes it with you???


----------



## elevan (Oct 27, 2013)

The forum slows down every year around this time.  It'll pick back up around the new year generally.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 27, 2013)

January is birthing month for many...love seeing the pics of baby lambs and kids on here...can't wait for lambing season.


----------

